# Is this morning sickness?



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello,

I won't write an essay this time, promise!  

I'm 5w+2d pregnant and have been feeling sickish for the last 2 days (early half of the day) and a head ache too  

Its a different type of sickness then you'd get from food poisoning, but more like a hangover type (like what I had when i was younger and had a night filed with (Tequila, Vodka & cocktails). I have not had an alcoholic drink since Boxing Day. Whats going on?  

Could this be morning sickness or is it too early? 

Please can anyone help?

Thank you. xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Morning sickness can start at any time, and this sounds like it!!!!

Keep your fluid levels up, and just eat a little bit of what you fancy, when you fancy,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Emilycaitlin, I was getting worried that i might have picked up a stomach bug or something, but luckily i have not been sick (yet). I also have a strange sower taste in my mouth and cannot get rid of it, tried everything and nothing helps. 

Thanks again, feel better now knowing what its more likely to be. xxx


----------

